# 7mm Mag brass and bullets



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Once fired 7mm Remington mag brass. Cleaned. Primer pockets uniformed and case mouths chamfered.
50 Remington head stamp $25.00

50 Winchester Western head stamp $25.00

2 unopened boxes of Berger 168 VLD . Both boxes are from the same lot number. $48.00 per box 
Opened box 56 Hornady 139 gr. SST $10.00
Opened box 31 Speer 160 gr. boattail $10.00
Wes
801-550-4973


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Grantsville


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

OK thanks


----------

